# Haciendo un amplificador de la nada



## diegomj1973 (Feb 28, 2017)

Este circuito surgió en unos poquitos minutos durante una tarde que nada parecía que tenía que hacer más que descansar y disfrutar de un fin de semana extra largo. Se agruparon solo 5 componentes, de esos que ves tirados por ahí y que esperan ser utilizados y quedan eternamente en el olvido.

Francamente, aparte de la simpleza que representa este circuito (por no decir otra cosa), nunca había armado un amplificador con transformador de salida de audio. Si bien crecí en mis primeros años acompañado del sonido de un viejo Winco valvular (estéreo ), soy más contemporáneo y me ha tocado lidiar casi totalmente con la tecnología de estado sólido.

No sé si es nostalgia, el modo o qué, pero siempre me cautivó ese particular sonido del Winco y es de esos lindos recuerdos que me han quedado imborrables.

Bobinar un transformador de salida de audio solo para pruebas de una tarde => Ni loco . ¡¡¡Los valvuleros no me van a perdonar la aberración que voy a cometer!!! .

Entonces, miré con cariño un transformador que tenía de 220 VCA a 15 + 15 VCA de unos 50 VA como potencial candidato a transformador de salida de audio (aunque intuyo que podría emplearse cualquiera con punto medio de entre 9 a 12 VCA y corriente por rama secundaria de 600 mA o más, ya que lo probé con varios sin apreciar grandes diferencias). Saqué un capacitor electrolítico de 10 uF x 400 V de una lámpara de bajo consumo dañada (de las que debo tener más de 400 aprox., que son las que me dejan los clientes de muestra para cuando me compran una nueva). Tenía una resistencia nueva de 1 ohmio 2 W, elegida a priori para tener una ganancia de tensión de entre 6 a 8 veces muy aproximadamente y un trimpot de 15 vueltas de 50 K (también sin uso).

Acudí a mi querido IRFP150N, dotándolo de un pequeño disipador, ya que no lo torturaría demasiado porque la temperatura de estos días estuvo rondando los 40 a 42 grados de sensación térmica por aquí y no está como para descompensarse escuchando música con un clase A.

Resultó este circuito:



Cuando arranco con el trimpot desde el mínimo (0 mA), más o menos a partir de los 20 a 30 mA comienza la magia y mi asombro con lo que comienzo a escuchar.

La corriente de polarización de reposo la detuve en 270 mA aprox., cuando mi agrado llegaba al máximo, a pesar que no esperaba mucha magia de él.

Con ese parámetro fijo y estable, medí sobre una carga resistiva de 10 ohmios 2 W:

Ganancia de voltaje = 6,25 veces o 15,92 dB (2 Vp / 0,32 Vp) medido a 3.373 Hz.
fcs a - 3 dB = 65 KHz
fci a - 3 dB = 175 Hz (un tanto alta, pero suficiente para un mini amplificador de escritorio). Tener presente que esa frecuencia se obtuvo con carga resistiva: al operar con un parlante, el aumento natural de la impedancia de éste en los extremos de banda va a compensar parcialmente la caída de la ganancia en esos mismos extremos (por la reflexión de su impedancia hacia la carga del drenador del mosfet) aumentando probablemente un poco más el ancho de banda pasante.
Zin = 10,05 Kohmios

La potencia no debe superar 1 W (con baja distorsión), aunque en una de las pruebas de comprobación de recorte me cargué accidentalmente una carga de 10 ohmios 2 W, con lo que el pico debe haber llegado a más de 2 W, seguramente.

Apreciación subjetiva del sonido: probado con un bafle dos vías de bajísima calidad y chino, resulta gratamente placentero escucharlo. No encuentro otro adjetivo más acorde que "placentero", principalmente en el rango medio.

Recomiendo que se animen a, aunque así sea un ratito, a armarlo en protoboard y darle una oportunidad.

Aquí algunas fotos del bicho:































Saludos

PD: este amplificador interactúa bastante con la impedancia del parlante que le conectemos, de modo que con distintos tipos de parlantes, este amplificador puede llegar a responder de modo muy diferente.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2017)

Lo que no me gusta nada es que el altavoz queda alimentado en continua.
Ya que tienes dos secundarios, yo lo habría usado como separador.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 1, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta nada es que el altavoz queda alimentado en continua.
> Ya que tienes dos secundarios, yo lo habría usado como separador.



No. Observá bien que no es así. Al parlante le llega solo corriente alterna y, en reposo, existe solo 0 V. Es más, me sorprendió el nulo ruido de fuente a la salida al parlante , en parte ayudado adicionalmente por el efecto de la propia inductancia de carga que disponemos en el drenador. Algo interesante es que casi no hace transitorio en el parlante al encenderlo.

No existen dos secundarios separados, sino que es un secundario con derivación central común y corriente. Posiblemente, el símbolo del esquema confunda, pero observá detenidamente el transformador que empleé para la prueba que es como te indico.

Armalo tranquilo y sacate tus dudas, pero te aseguro que no es así, ya que al conexionado lo pensé para que no exista corriente continua sobre la bobina del parlante.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2017)

Si desarmás el transformador , le ponés todas las E para un lado y un entrehierro de "hoja de papel" , para ayudarlo a no saturar su núcleo   ?

 Si el transformador fuera de 110 Vac ya tendrías salida de 100 V


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si desarmás el transformador , le ponés todas las E para un lado y un entrehierro de "hoja de papel" , para ayudarlo a no saturar su núcleo   ?
> 
> Si el transformador fuera de 110 Vac ya tendrías salida de 100 V



La idea está muy buena!!! . Como dije antes, estoy cometiendo una aberración del tamaño de un edificio empleando ese tipo de trafo ahí donde lo empleo, bajo los ojos de la gente que conozca la tecnología de los trafos específicos para ese fin, pero lo cierto es que suena hermoso así como lo presenté , por más que el mic de la cámara no lo capte bien.

Tené presente que son solo 5 míseros componentes. De ahí en más queda a criterio de quien lo quiera armar, el intentar mejorarlo (aunque debo advertir que empleándolo con fuente estabilizada no sería necesario filtrar la polarización de gate en lo más mínimo, ya que es literalmente mudo sin señal aplicada). Se podría probar lo que sugerís, además de agregar alguna pequeña capacidad en paralelo al semibobinado que se encuentra entre + Vcc y Drain, como para limitar la frecuencia máxima que le llega al trafo y minimizar alguna distorsión por saturación del núcleo. Probé colocar un simple bypass a la R de 1 ohmio, pero si bien aumentaba la ganancia, no me gustaba como se oía, así que decidí dejarlo sin bypass.

El capacitor de 10 uF para acople de señal de entrada puede aumentarse, pero no necesariamente para intentar bajar la fci, sino para mejorar sustancialmente el PSRR hacia los 100 Hz ó, incluso, si se decide emplear 50 Hz como frecuencia fundamental de rectificación. Tener presente que el filtro RC de entrada al mosfet fija unos 1,58 Hz aprox. como primer quiebre en la frecuencia de corte inferior, aunque el quiebre que manda es el que impone el trafo y, este mismo, está bastante más arriba en frecuencia. Un capacitor de no más de 470 uF será más que suficiente como de acople de entrada para la señal, si el filtrado de alimentación es un tanto mediocre.

Te invito a que lo pruebes, experimentes y comentes resultados, ya que a mí me gustó muchísimo.

Un abrazo 

PD: fijate que está quedando libre un bobinado de 220 VCA, como para implementar una realimentación, ó un AGC ó un detector de envolvente como para minimizar el bías de polarización cuando el ampli queda en reposo y colaborar así con una menor contaminación ambiental .


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No. Observá bien que no es así. Al parlante le llega solo corriente alterna y, en reposo, existe solo 0 V. Es más, me sorprendió el nulo ruido de fuente a la salida al parlante , en parte ayudado adicionalmente por el efecto de la propia inductancia de carga que disponemos en el drenador. Algo interesante es que casi no hace transitorio en el parlante al encenderlo.
> 
> No existen dos secundarios separados, sino que es un secundario con derivación central común y corriente. Posiblemente, el símbolo del esquema confunda, pero observá detenidamente el transformador que empleé para la prueba que es como te indico.
> 
> ...


Tienes razón, el esquema me confundió.
De todos modos ¿Que pasaría si aíslas el secundario del todo?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si desarmás el transformador , le ponés todas las E para un lado y un entrehierro de "hoja de papel" , para ayudarlo a no saturar su núcleo   ?
> 
> Si el transformador fuera de 110 Vac ya tendrías salida de 100 V



Pues mira, doble uso; quitas el altavoz, le metes una senoidal de 50 o 60Hz y ya tienes inversor senoidal por el mismo precio. El rendimiento será  malo pero...
Dará poca potencia pero seguro que vale para cosas. Por ejemplo reparar un pequeño aparato de 60Hz en una red de 50Hz...

¡Que siii que siii! Tengo que dejar de tomar cubatas después de cenar, ya me lo ha dicho todo el mundo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 1, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Tienes razón, el esquema me confundió.
> De todos modos ¿Que pasaría si aíslas el secundario del todo?



Estimo que si se aíslan ambos secundarios, no van a existir diferencias con el circuito actual.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2017)

Pst pst , ¿ Le hiciste el entrehierro para engañar al transformador y se crea que es de audio  ?

Cuesta un poco quitar la primer E . . . después va como nada , y siempre se puede volver a armarlo (con una E menos  )


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pst pst , ¿ Le hiciste el entrehierro para engañar al transformador y se crea que es de audio  ?
> 
> Cuesta un poco quitar la primer E . . . después va como nada , y siempre se puede volver a armarlo (con una E menos  )



Hasta el momento, no lo hice. Ni bien lo pueda hacer, comento resultados. Shhhh... No levantemos mucho la voz, para que el resto del circuito no se entere del engaño.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 5, 2017)

Después de experimentar un rato laaargo con el engendro y analizar la situación, pude acomodar los parámetros como para poder sacarle un poquito más el jugo al sistema.

La corriente de bías se subió desde los 270 mA iniciales hasta los actuales 722 mA, dando más margen para una operación más controlada. De los iniciales 291 mW máximos sobre 8 ohmios con distorsiones no muy groseras, pasamos a unos 2,08 W máximos sobre la misma carga . Con este nuevo límite de bías, a unos 1,20 W sobre 8 ohmios, la distorsión en 1 KHz se encuentra en torno a 1,65 % muy aprox. con una señal de entrada de 0,47 V RMS, lo cual no sería taaan descabellado dada la absoluta simpleza del circuito.



He probado aumentar la resistencia de source a más de 1 ohmio como para bajar la distorsión, pero parecería que en torno al ohmio se encuentra el punto más óptimo entre potencia, rendimiento y baja distorsión sobre la carga, para la configuración que yo dispongo. Sin saberlo previamente, la primera aproximación que hice para armarlo, fué la más acertada .

Con el transformador y configuración que dispongo y bajo el voltaje de alimentación actual, no veo posible alcanzar mucha más potencia que la ya lograda, sin distorsiones muy evidentes.

Lo que sí pude mejorar importantemente, fué el rechazo de ripple. Aumentando el capacitor de entrada desde 10 uF a 470 uF, la mejora se nota muchísimo, principalmente con fuentes de señal de baja impedancia, diferencia que podría alcanzar hasta unos 27,8 dB aprox. en los 100 Hz.



No resulta necesario filtrar la red de polarización del gate, ni acomplejar esa red como para intentar mejorar el PSRR.

Si bien el rendimiento teórico máximo sería del 44,444 % para una configuración circuital como la de esta misma que estamos tratando, no es fácil siquiera acercarse a fracciones de ese porcentaje sin que el circuito comience a distorsionar muy alto. Lo más alto que pude obtener fué del 24 % en picos, lo cual considero no está tan mal para un single ended.

Probé reducir la saturación del núcleo, pero lamentablemente no encontré diferencias audibles con los parlantuchos que dispongo para estas pruebas .

Aquí la última exprimida al engendro :






Disculpen la mala calidad de filmación y registro de audio .

Conclusión: derrochando solo unos 8,667 W aprox., podemos lograr sencillamente hasta 2,08 W sobre el parlante, lo que no es fácil lograr con otros clase A empleando otras configuraciones.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La idea está muy buena!!! . Como dije antes, estoy cometiendo una aberración del tamaño de un edificio empleando ese tipo de trafo ahí donde lo empleo, bajo los ojos de la gente que conozca la tecnología de los trafos específicos para ese fin, pero lo cierto es que suena hermoso así como lo presenté , por más que el mic de la cámara no lo capte bien. . . . .


Esta misma "Aberración" la emplee para adaptar la salida de un IC de potencia (Automotor) de 2Ω a unas bocinas re-entrantes de 16Ω, 2 en paralelo.

Como en las bocinas no se notaba mucho la calidad de audio, antes de dejar todo armado definitivamente lo comprobé con unos gabinetes Altec y todo sonaba "Remonono"  

Emplee un transformador de 12-0-12V y 4.5A


----------

